# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA Council Meetings

## EmsE

I saw the notice in the SBA magazine about the council meeting in November and was wondering what happens at these and how does it tie in with the local secretaries meetings, executive meetings & the AGM? Can normal members go to council meetings or is it people with particular roles?

----------


## gavin

Excellent questions Ems - most folk will not realise the distinction and even on the Executive we needed to be told from time to time.  This is from memory so I have any details wrong I hope that someone will correct me.

AGM - March - for business.  Election of office bearers, reports of office bearers, often rather tedious stuff occasionally enlivened by strong feelings on some topic or other.  Made more interesting by an invited talk at the end of the meeting.  Open to all members.

Council - November - to decide policy for the organisation.  Discussions and possibly voting on issues on which the organisation wishes to consult the members, or the members wish to raise themselves.  Advance notice required to get topics onto the agenda.  Open to all members.

Local secretaries meeting - November - morning of the Council meeting.  A forum for local associations to share experiences and discuss matters of mutual interest.  Usually runs to an agenda raised by local associations, also input from the SBA Executive.  Open to local association secretaries and two guests (I think).

----------


## EmsE

Thanks Gavin, may toddle along to get a better understanding of the SBA

----------


## Trog

Yes, do, EmsE - it's also quite fun to put faces to various names that crop up in the magazine and here from time to time!

----------

